# Specialized Romin Saddle



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Specialized* *Romin*:

If you haven't tried this saddle, I suggest you do. 

I have the tester on my bike and I really love it. It's a cross between a* Toupe* and a *Aliante.*
Firm but supportive. It doesn't focus as much pressure on your two points of the sit bones like the Toupe. There is no soft tissue irritation with this Romin. 
It's a hell of a saddle. Not perfect as the edges are still a tad sharp but it's not a big deal. 
I'd suggest trying one. 

I had to buy one now.


----------



## zandr (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely love mine. I read somewhere that the raised rear is supposed to promote the "rolling forward" of the pelvis for those who have trouble getting in that position naturally. I must say it has worked great for me.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Ya...I hear ya....I use the rear lip to press against when I go to the bar tops and climb hard. 
It doesn't sag much either so there is a lot of power to use. 
Wonderful saddle for sure. It should have come out years ago.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I read this post before going to pick up my Fizik Antares at the LBS this morning. It turns out that the distributor shipped the Versus model instead of the plain one. I didn't like that saddle at all on the trainer so I tried the Romin and it felt great so I went with it. Did a 30-mile ride on it today and so far it feels really good. Thanks for posting this!

...oh, and the Romin was 80 bucks less than the Antares.


----------



## alexp247365 (Dec 29, 2009)

This saddle felt great for a 40 mile road ride, but is proving a challenge to get used to while riding on the trainer ( where I usually don't move for 50 minutes a stretch. )


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

For those of you who have tried this saddle, do you have any experience with the SMP line? I'd love to hear your feedback in comparing the two.

I'm having a terrible time finding a saddle that works for me. I've been trying an SMP strike, but it's a touch to narrow for my sit bones. I then tried the next wider version of the SMP and it seems too wide. My seach continues...


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I've not tried the SMP, but want to. I too am testing the Romin (Pro version) out. So far so good. I use ISM Adamo saddles which I really love, but find them very heavy and seriously ugly. I'll be doing a 3.5 - 4 hour ride on the Romin saddle tomorrow to make sure all is well before I switch.

FWIW, I was told I needed the 143 wide version, but I tested that size and the 155 and like the 155 WAY more. 




old'n'slow said:


> For those of you who have tried this saddle, do you have any experience with the SMP line? I'd love to hear your feedback in comparing the two.
> 
> I'm having a terrible time finding a saddle that works for me. I've been trying an SMP strike, but it's a touch to narrow for my sit bones. I then tried the next wider version of the SMP and it seems too wide. My seach continues...


----------



## Stan23 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Which Romin*

Which model of the Romin are you all loving? The Specialized website lists five models ranging in price from $80 - $150.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I am riding the Romin Pro with Carbon Rails. The size is 155. I was told to get the 143 wide b/c I measured closer to needing a 138, but after trying the 143 and 155, the 155 fit me WAY better.

I've now done 11 hours in the saddle (with 2 3+ hour rides) and absolutely love it.




Stan23 said:


> Which model of the Romin are you all loving? The Specialized website lists five models ranging in price from $80 - $150.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

I just purchased the Expert. It has hollow titanium rails and weighs in at 208 grams. Looking at some of the listings in Google, I wonder if the Expert is going to replace the SL. Same weight and rails, with some possible differences in the shell and padding (based on the Specialized web site). I have only been on it an hour but so far, I love it. I am thinking about buying another for my second bike.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Welcome to the forums!

I was wondering the same thing myself. Specialized no longer lists the Romin SL on their website. Just the Expert,Cromo, and Pro models. My LBS says they can't get an SL anymore. 
So your guess is as good as mine but I would think there's no more SL.


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome!

My LBS thought the three models for 2011 would be the Expert (titanium), Pro (carbon) and gel. At $100 for the Expert, I wonder if there is a price-point left for the cromoly.

Anyway, based on the first ride, I am very excited about this saddle.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

iridepinarello said:


> I am riding the Romin Pro with Carbon Rails. The size is 155. I was told to get the 143 wide b/c I measured closer to needing a 138, but after trying the 143 and 155, the 155 fit me WAY better.
> 
> I've now done 11 hours in the saddle (with 2 3+ hour rides) and absolutely love it.


What seatpost do you have with the Romin Pro? This post stated the current specialized posts wouldn't work.


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

I have the OEM seatpost that came with my Pinarello Dogma. It's made by MOST.




carlislegeorge said:


> What seatpost do you have with the Romin Pro? This post stated the current specialized posts wouldn't work.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

iridepinarello said:


> I have the OEM seatpost that came with my Pinarello Dogma. It's made by MOST.


cool - so no adapter or anything special required to mount the Romin Pro?


----------



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Not for me. It worked just fine.




carlislegeorge said:


> cool - so no adapter or anything special required to mount the Romin Pro?


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

just picked up an SL today at my LBS. She stated the Pro requires the Specialized Pro seatpost because of the shape of the carbon rails.

Not sure if the Romin is going to work for me as I think the rolled edge may be a little to "sharp", and rubs on my inner thigh quite a bit after my 1st ride.

Also got a Cobb saddle to demo.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

duplicate


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Ideal place for me to ask this:

Romin teamed up with a Thomson...the front, upper corner of the clamp (both sides) is ever so slightly wider than the saddle at that point. As such, I've worn through 3 pairs of bibs since June. I'm wondering if anyone else has had this issue. I realize that the saddle is starting to show signs of fatigue, and am hoping that a new one resolves this issue.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I got the demo Romin 143mm today. It looks just like the Aliante to me. I don't have experience with the other Specialized saddle like the OP has, but the profile and shape and size of the Romin is almost identical to the Aliante. Except for the Romin being firmer and the slot, I cannot tell the difference between the Romin and Aliante. My experience so far has been brief since I just got the Romin today and have only ridden it for 30 minutes on the trainer. I would be anxious to use it a lot more and see if the slot and the firmness make any difference on long rides. However it looks promising if the unique shape of the Aliante is your favorite and you want to try a design with a slot for more relief.


----------



## BurgerEarner (Sep 1, 2009)

Anyone know how to get this saddle to work with a standard seatpost?
I just ordered the saddle and then read online that the carbon rails are an oval shape.

The saddle looks awesome but I don't want to have to buy a new seatpost.

Any chance this adapter meant for Fizik saddles would work?
http://www.artscyclery.com/descpage-RTPA7X96.html


----------



## BurgerEarner (Sep 1, 2009)

Just spoke with a very helpful Customer Service rep at Specialized named Don and he confirmed that the Romin Pro with carbon rails will work with any seatpost that clamps on the rails from the top and the bottom.

He said most seatposts clamp this way.
As an example of what WON'T work he pointed me to their Pave post:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57222

As where the Pro will:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=57803

Hope this helps anyone else in a similar predicament and thanks to Don at Specialized.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

damn...can't get it to fit on my ritchey superlogic carbon seatpost...and I really don't want to go back buy a new clamp set for the post


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried it with a Bontrager seat post?


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

I have the Romin Gel on my Allez that I'm currently using on the trainer. I've got about 440 miles logged and I'm trying my best to like this saddle. The saddle is firm and my sit bones still haven't gotten quite used to it. I've been fiddling with the tilt +/- 3% to find the sweet spot. Right now I've got it nose down about 3% and this seems pretty close to perfect for me. (3% using a digital scale on a book across the entire saddle front-to-back) Running this particular saddle level front-to-back caused too much pressure for me. Out of curiosity, what tilt angle are you running yours at? (using my method) I would imagine that it's nose down, especially if you're trying to level the center of the seat.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

*Romin Gel Saddle*

I have the Romin Gel on my Allez that I'm currently using on the trainer. I've got about 440 miles logged and I'm trying my best to like this saddle. The saddle is firm and my sit bones still haven't gotten quite used to it. I've been fiddling with the tilt +/- 3% to find the sweet spot. Right now I've got it nose down about 3% and this seems pretty close to being perfect for me. (3% using a digital scale on a book across the entire saddle front-to-back) Running this particular saddle level front-to-back caused too much pressure for me. Out of curiosity, what tilt angle are you running yours at? (using my method) I would imagine that it's nose down, especially if you're trying to level the center of the seat.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

Specialized saddle is wrong on a Giant...


----------



## makr (Oct 25, 2009)

What?


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

carlislegeorge said:


> damn...can't get it to fit on my ritchey superlogic carbon seatpost...and I really don't want to go back buy a new clamp set for the post


Because Ritchey seatposts suck and their customer service is worse.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I've not been a fan of gel in the past, having tried it in gloves and shorts. I find it a harder surface than traditional padding. I'm sure it's the same in a saddle. YMMV

Try a regularly padded Romin, or I am really liking the Koobi. A bit heavy, but good overall support despite the cut out, no hard edges, and you can pick a saddle based on your hours in the saddle. At the high end it looks like they build them for your particular weight as well. There is a great series of youtube videos by Koobi about saddle design considerations.

http://koobi.com/technology-comfortable-bicycle-seat.html


----------



## furgo1y (Aug 1, 2013)

I have one 2013 New Romin Expert white 143 mm , Im selling it


----------

